# Is there a top 10 sellers list?



## NCBill (Jun 11, 2004)

I was curious to know if anyone has or knows where to find a top 10 list of new compact/utility tractor brands (top sellers). I'd expect JD, Kubota, New Holland would be big sellers, but I'd also like to know how others like Kioti, Mahindra, Massey Ferguson, Long, Case IH, and the Chinese brands sell in the USA. Around my area, JD, NH, and Kubotas are found easily for new tractors, but you see scarce amounts of owners of other brands. As for old tractors, there are several JD's around, but Farmall/International may have a slight edge in numbers.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

*top 10 ??*

I have been interested in that too. I have tried every combination of searches, either by sales by popularity, 10 best import, 10 best Domestic etc. etc.

The Best guess (And I was very surprised about some numbers) and totally unofficial list that I compiled is a survey by "Owners" and their feed back.

Kubota - 6221
J.Deere - 2220
NH - 1997
PwrTrak - 1085
Kioti - 744
Mahindra - 501
Chinese - 487
MF - 392
Cub 331
Other - 348 Zetor-Century-Branson

This unofficial tally is from 16,000+ registered owners over 4 years, and excludes owners of Grey Market, Garden Tractors and Vintage tractors. 

The list also indicates about 95% positive ownership and 5% negative.

I invite anyone (please) with better, or more accurate information to revise this list...as it is not really good enough to make the assumption of a true guideline to purchase a tractor. 

Regards, Mark


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

How old is that Survey Mark? I would think that a survey of just the last 2 years would show a big percentage jump for Kioti and Mahindra. I used to suscribe to Consumer Reports and they kept sending me surveys on different things, but i never did fill one out. I wonder if C.C. has ever done a story on the Small tractors? I would like to see it if they did.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Durwood, 

Too old really. Something in my file cabenet from 9/02. Kind of a general reference for owners who participated in a survey by vote that gave feed back on their purchase. 

You know....junk mail.

Mark


----------

